# Pics of my sewing room



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I've always enjoyed seeing posts of your sewing rooms, but never took photos of mine.

It's a bit messy, and due for a straightening.

View attachment 4255


View attachment 4256


View attachment 4257


The table in the middle with the cutting mat is a drop leaf formica table that mymom picked up on the curb with 2 bistro styled chairs. On the unseen wall is another small bookshelf with my sewing books and miscellaneous supplies in totes.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

What a comfortable place to sew!! Though I failed to find the "mess" anywhere in the pics...... ?


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I love your sewing room. It seems you have everything you need handy. Is this a spare bedroom or an unused dining room? Lucky you!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Love it! Love the brightness of the yellow!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

That is really nice!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Good golly if that needs straightening up, I'm in deep, deep trouble at my place. LOL

Beautiful place to create! I do admit that I get a little green with envy when I see those nice, wide open spaces to sew in. I've got a sewing nook.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Love it, but if that is messy - good grief. 

You still have lots of room for stuff. 
It's beautifully laid out for working. Where's the fabric stash?


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Your room is so pretty! Bright and cheery! Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

See that bookshelf with the ducks on top and the baskets and the re-used sheet set zip cases? THAT is my "sorted by someday project" fabric stash. The silk my son brought from China is on the shelf under the crochet cotton I bought to play with on the rigid heddle loom (still unused), behind the old Singer. To the left of the bookshelf is a dresser with gift wrap, etc, and on top is all the broken stuff I've been meaning to get "around to" gluing back together. Poor little ducky landed on his butt on the tile floor!  Unfortunately, it tends to be the "dumping ground" for various other things I have to do, and when I do get time & energy to sew, I sometimes have to spend the time I wanted to sew getting it picked up enough so I can sew! 

It is in a corner of the basement, with only that window well for light, so the yellow really helps brighten it up. Oh, the ceiling is soft sponged blue over white, so it looks like whispy clouds.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

These are the picks I took of the process to get my sewing room to a point where I could even get anything done in there.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/kissthefrogdesigns/sets/72157632736941453/


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

What a transformation! I bet you love getting away to sew!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I need to do a transformation such as that. I really like the shelves with the machines shown show nicely and out of the way, too.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm with the others. I wish my room was that "messy". Actually I wish I had a sewing room. I left my room behind when I moved and now sew at the dining room table. My fabric and long arm is in a separate building(and is very, very messy). I can't move my sewing machine out there because of the kids.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Sigh. It would be so nice to have a sewing room. I've appropriated an old computer armoire and trying to transform it into a sewing niche.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

TFS Looks like a fun space to work in. :thumb:


----------



## Olpoop (Jul 8, 2012)

Chixarecute said:


> I've always enjoyed seeing posts of your sewing rooms, but never took photos of mine....


I like seeing the Singer 301A setting front and center on your sewing table, and the newer one back in reserve. The 301A is a great machine! 

In October 2009, my wife and I decided to turn our living and dining rooms into our main sewing room, and set up a U-shaped work area with my Singer 301A taking center stage and her Singer 401A set up to one side ready to sew. An embroidery machine and a serger on an 8-ft table are setting ready to go on the other side. All she has to do is pivot her chair from one machine to the next. Hereâs a photo from December 2011.

CD in Oklahoma


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Chixarecute said:


> What a transformation! I bet you love getting away to sew!


 Yes I do! And if you notice - there is a little space heater in the final photo - the house is set at 60 degrees and the room happens to be in one of the coldest areas of the entire house due to very poor insulation of the heating ducts that run out to that room - so that room heats up very nicely with my little space heater and it is one of the only places I stay warm in the winter!!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

All right, you guys and your sewing room pictures have gotten me inspired. I've been wanting to transform my sons' (both of whom are grown up and moved out) old bedroom into a sewing room. I did move my sewing machine in about a year ago, crammed in with beds and dressers and not much space.

Last month I moved beds down to the basement. It took dh three weeks to notice. He had a minor heart attack over it, and telling him both sons had told me to go ahead with my plan didn't help much. They are 23 and almost 20; one left for the military after graduating high school and now is out and living in a different state. The other is in his 2nd year of college 500 miles away, did not come home last summer--found two jobs and a rental house where he was--and he is planning on working again this summer. Given dh's reaction, I'm thinking it finally hit him his boys are grown men now.

Anyway, yesterday I was doing some decluttering in the master bedroom and ended up with some things I wanted out of there. One of which would be perfect for in the sewing room. So. . . today I spent about two hours really making the boys' room into a sewing room. There is still plenty of space to throw a big air mattress on the floor if they come to visit, but tons more room for sewing paraphernalia now.

Here's a couple of pics. Yes, the room is camouflage. It took me a long time to paint it like that when we built the house, and I don't intend to paint over it. Ever. So I have a camo sewing room now.

Still need to finish finding homes for a few things, but I think you'll get the idea. Second picture shows my ironing area. Hooray, space to leave the ironing board set up! (And I couldn't resist leaving ds's "fallout shelter" sign up. It just fits, as sewing tends to be my refuge.)


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Chix, yours is so bright & cheery, I never would have guessed it was in a basement. Looks so homey.

Wildfire, that is quite a transformation! You did a great job on the overhead shelves & bins. Bet it is wonderful to sew there now.

Olpoop, I don;t think my DH would want to give up 2 rooms for sewing. If I had that much space, I would buy 4 times as much stuff! It must be wonderful to be able to spread out though.

Kris, I love the camo! Bet it helps keep the boys in your thoughts while you are sewing!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

OK since everyone's posting pics, I don't feel so bad for hijacking.LOL

My sewing nook, the serger corner (with headless Helga) and my cutting area. I live in a small apartment, so everything has to help contribute to the room (the cutting table is also my sofa table).


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow that's beautiful! Mine is soooo trashed and even when clean not pretty. Four walls table, sewing machines and stacks of bins :-(. You all have picture perfect rooms! I love em


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I think it's great that we all find a way to do something we love!


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

Wildfire_Jewel said:


> These are the picks I took of the process to get my sewing room to a point where I could even get anything done in there.
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kissthefrogdesigns/sets/72157632736941453/



Very nice transformation! Love your machines all lined up together.


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

Just love all the different varieties of sewing rooms/areas!

Mine is in the basement and definitely ummmm messier than the first one up there, lol. I do straighten it out from time to time but somehow it always ends up in a mess during a big project. 

Love the "Fall out" sign, LOL! I should put that over the fabric stash shelves!


----------

